

Remix OS - lcnmrn
http://www.jide.com/en/desktop/remixos.html

======
rcarmo
I, for one, welcome this kind of approach. I'm fed up with laptops that try to
be tablets (Windows 8) and tablets that barely tolerate keyboards (iPad).
Something that is compatible enough to, say, run Office for Android, a VNC/RDP
client (Jump Desktop works great on Android and iOS) and the occasional
terminal window would be enough to do a _lot_ of my work.

(I'm actually typing this on an iPad mini, with Microsoft's RD Client and
Panic's Prompt in the background...)

The only thing I'd _really_ like to see in this OS is the ability to split the
screen vertically (like Modern does on the Surface).

If the build quality matches the looks, I will certainly take a look at one.
$349 (quoted on Liliputing) seems pretty decent for a Surface "clone".

~~~
wodenokoto
What do you hope for that the Surface already doesn't do?

~~~
rcarmo
Less noise, a simpler user experience, and running an OS I can develop for
without having to wait an hour for the thing to install updates whenever I try
to shut it down by close of business.

------
ThinkBeat
I hate the website. Looks pretty. Very little content. I found more details
reading other articles.

I dont get it.

Looks like they created some apps that look good on a bigger screen. And they
created nice big hardware. But for the most part you are stuck with the same
old Android apps that everyone uses.

Lot of tablets have keyboards or at least you can buy keyboards for them. So
that is not a big selling point.

Can someone clue me in here?

------
finid
RemixOS is based on Android 4.4.2, but it is proprietary. Not sure how I feel
about that.

Why not make the OS open source?

~~~
snarkyturtle
Because it's mostly just to sell their Microsoft Surface clone:
[http://www.jide.com/en/desktop/ultra_tablet.html](http://www.jide.com/en/desktop/ultra_tablet.html)

~~~
finid
I don't actually mind them selling their hardware, just make the OS freely
downloadable and installable on any hardware, just like we do Linux
distributions now.

~~~
snarkyturtle
Yeah it would be fine if they took the Cyanogen route. There are ton of
Android distros that put their spin on things. But to have something closed-
source and (from what I can see) is only available on their own hardware is a
big no-no in this day and age.

------
mhomde
I hate to be that guy ... but this seems to be a pretty blatant Windows 8 rip-
off and money grab

Don't get me wrong, I think you should be able to be inspired by others
designs. Saying that companies are copying "metro" just because they use "flat
design" is probably overzealous.

I this case they seem to have directly copied design not because of any
particular reasons but just because of lack of inspiration of their own. There
are PLENTY of things that can be done better and/or different than Windows 8
but instead they just went with was already there.

The color scheme, the email client, the design as a whole is a blatant and
shameless rip-off. And I'm not even talking about the Hardware design.

This is a sentence I never thought I would say but I almost hope Microsoft
sues them. I say almost because I don't believe in patents and protecting
design details, but this is pretty far over the line.

What we're they thinking?

~~~
cbd1984
> I this case they seem to have directly copied design not because of any
> particular reasons but just because of lack of inspiration of their own.

Like what everyone did with Xerox PARC's design, or Unix's design. I'm not
saying that what Apple did was illegal, because it clearly wasn't, just that
it wasn't very creative. Ditto all the people who grabbed elements of Unix
(pipelines, the notion of subdirectories Unix has, device files) to put into,
say, MS-DOS.

And then there are all the " _n_ guys with drums, a guitar, and a bass" which
sprung up once the Beatles hit the mainstream. Pop sounded fairly different
before they got big.

You appear to be getting angry over standard practice, is what I'm saying.

~~~
mhomde
Yeah but that's the point, at least Apple copied substantial and innovative
features, which is worse from a copying standpoint but at least has some merit
content-wise. I actually don't think you should be able to protect features
like windows, pipes etc even though they have creative depth. Companies should
compete on execution, not by ownership of ideas.

I guess copying of surface rather than substance to this extent does make me a
little angry just because it's so lazy, unecessary and blatant. It's like
someone ripping off a website design down to the mark-up, it's just ... slimy

------
Eric_WVGG
16:9 screens on tablets are the worst

------
dpcan
I don't like how the keyboard appears stretched with really wide keys on large
screens.

Could the keyboard perhaps zoom/stretch horizontally to the user's desired
width and key-size?

------
adamwong246
It certainly _looks_ like the tablet of my dreams. But I wish that FirefoxOS
was under the hood, instead of Android.

~~~
walterbell
Have you seen the Jolla tablet?

[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/jolla-tablet-world-s-
firs...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/jolla-tablet-world-s-first-
crowdsourced-tablet)

------
nlknvkengf
>custom engineered for big screens

So graphic design is now a form of engineering, eh?

I bet they had to go through a lot of advanced maths and schooling to get that
certification, no?

~~~
kennywinker
Often when designers specify something, say... I dont know, screen size, there
is programming that needs to be done to meet those needs.

